# PMP Exam Preparation Study Guide - Project Risk Management



## alaabreaka (2 ديسمبر 2006)

PMP Exam Preparation Study Guide - Project Risk Management
ملخص رائع جدا جدا...........
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا منه
والبقية تأتى......




لا خير فى كاتم العلم


----------



## alaabreaka (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*PMP Exam Preparation Study Guide - Project Procurement Management*

PMP Exam Preparation Study Guide - Project Procurement Management
تابع الملخصات الرئعة.........


----------



## alaabreaka (2 ديسمبر 2006)

PMP Exam Preparation Study Guide - Project Scope Management

PMP Exam Preparation Study Guide - Project Communication Management


----------



## freeway (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى

هذة الملخصات رائعه و نتمنى ان نحصل على الcost & time ايضا اذا تكرمت


----------



## أبو ريم العوفي (2 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير .

الثلاث ملفات الأخيرة استطعت فتحها . لكن يبدو أن الملف الأول به مشكلة .


----------



## hasan2004 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## أحمد خالد كامل (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع
خلو بالكم
دة على الاصدارات السابقة
شكرا


----------



## خليفة سعيد (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abosalah1 (28 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## واثق الخطوه (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## nofal (2 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (30 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## safa aldin (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااااا


----------



## sayed anwar (4 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## jamutair (31 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------

